# سؤال عن شركه النيل للطرق



## النجم الماسى (15 يناير 2009)

انا مهندس تعدين واعمل بالقطاع الحكومى ( متعاقد) بحفر الابار الجوفيه أمامى فرصه للعمل بشركة النيل للطرق والرصف وانى فى حيره من امرى ( حيث ان اول 4أشهر اكون مؤقت ب 500 جنيه وبعد سنه سوف يتم التعاقد ) فارجو من كان لديه معلومات عن الشركه وعن العمل بها فليرسل أخوكم فى اللـــــــــه أحمد.


----------



## النجم الماسى (15 يناير 2009)

أرجو الافاده .


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (17 يناير 2009)

انا اشتغلت فيها من قريب ...بس كان عقد لمدة سنة ب 1500 جنيه ...وسبتها ...لأنها شركة حكومة تعبانة بصراحة ,,,
وربنا يوفقك ,,,


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (17 يناير 2009)

اولا اخى لا توجد شركة باسم النيل للطرق والرصف ولكن الشركات الاربعة التابعة للشركة القابضة لمشروعات الطرق والنقل هى :
1- شركة النيل العامة للطرق والكبارى ( القاهرة - عابدين )
2- شركة النيل العامة للانشاء والرصف ( القاهرة - عابدين )
3-شركة النيل العامة لانشاء الطرق (القاهرة خلف فندق سونستا )
4- شركة النيل العامة للطرق الصحراوية ( القاهرة - عابدين )
وهى اربعة شركات مملوكة لوزارة النقل وفيما بينها فروقات وتفاوتات فى البدلات للمهندسين عند العمل فى مشروعات خارج إدارة الشركة بعدا وقربا للقاهرة الكبرى
ولكن هناك قانون واحد للتعيين وهو قانون 48 وذلك فى الراتب الاساسى والشامل اى نفس رواتب الحكومة ولكن المزايا فى البدلات ولا ذكر لرقم ثابت مثل 500 او 1500 حتى فى نظام التعاقد بالشركة يتبع نفس قانون 48 ولا يوجد اختلافات فى المرتب الشامل بين المثبت والمتعاقد الا فى بدل وحيد وهو بدل مخاطر ولا يتجاوز ال 60 جنيه فى اول التعيين انا بعيد عن الشركة منذ سنوات ولكنى عملت فيها داخل وخارج مصر فى مشروعات كبيرة وإذا لم تتاح لك الفرصة فى العمل فى احداها فلن تحصل على الخبرة فى الطرق وخاصة فى بداية حياتك ولى زملاء مثلك تماما فلزات وتعدين وكانوا يعملون معنا فى التنفيذ على حد سواء المهم اجتهادك انت وبحثك عن المعلومة والتفكير فى تعلم المزيد دائما
معلومة للاخ مصطفى الجوكر اساسا هى شركة ممتازة لمن يبحث عن الخبرة فى الطرق ويحاول ان يطور هو نفسه ولا يقول انا مهندس مش حيتعلم شئ مفيش حاجة اسمها شركة تعبانة وشركة عيانة فيه انت عاوز ايه وعاوز تعمل ايه فى هذه الفترة من حياتك 
فى بداية المشوار عملت فى هيئة الطرق والكبارى بعقد شامل 200 جنيه فى الوقت الذى كان راتب الخريج الحديث فى القطاع الخاص لا يقل عن 1200 جنيه لكن فى مدة سنة واحدة فيها حصلت على دورات مجانية فى مركز تدريب الهيئة بمدينة نصر وتعرضت للعمل فى طرق انشائية كبيرة واعادة رصف وتقوية وأدين لها بالفضل الكثير حتى الان لان ماتعلمته فيها كان هو البزرة الحقيقية التى اعمل بها حتى الان وعلى ارقى المستويات فى المملكة العربية السعودية

ولصاحب الموضوع لك هذا الترتيب بين شركات النيل حسب اعلى الرواتب من اعلى الى اسفل من واقع خبرة طويلة ومعرفة بدخليات كل شركة من الزملاء بالطبع
1- شركة النيل العامة لانشاء الطرق
2- شركة النيل العامة للطرق والكبارى
3-شركة النيل العامة للانشاء والرصف
4- شركة النيل العامة للطرق الصحراوية
هذا الترتيب حقيقى من واقع البدلات التى يحصل عليها المهندس فى كل شركة لكن حدد انت نفسك موقعك وهدفك هل تبحث عن المال ام الخبرة فى هذه الفترة من حياتك لأن السنوات التى تحصل على الخبرة فيها لن تعود لو اضعتها فى البحث عن المال اى انك لو اضعت هذه السنوات دون الحصول على الخبرة ابدا لن تعود وتصبح مهندس كبير ولكن بسطحية شديدة تعتقد انك خبير فى الطرق ولم تتعمق فيها فتعتقد انها بسيطة جدا ولا تحتاج الى خبرة وهذا على العكس تماما فكلما تزودت من العلم فى الطرق تكتشف انك ما علمت شئ وهذا حال الباحث عن المعرفة دائما

ارجو ان اكون اضفت واذا احتجت اى حاجة داخل الشركات الاربعة انا تحت امرك على الرغم انى بعيد عنها منذ زمن لكن هى لم تتغير الاحوال فيها كثيرا


----------



## حسام يونس (18 يناير 2009)

بصراحة خريجي تعدين انا شايف انه مجاله مش في شركة النيل للطرق 
انا في الطرق الصحراويه بس الان في السعودية من حوالي 3 سنوات 
وكان معانا بعض الزملاء خريجي تعدين مش مرتاحين 
اي نعم هي مفيده في موضوع الدورات بالهيئة وطبعا ده مهم جدا ولكن من ناحية مجال العمل 
لان خريجي التعدين سوف يقوم بعمل مهندس مواد وطبعا لو مشروع في انشاءات مش هينفع لانه اغلبية عمله في مختبر الاتربة والاسفلت 
من وجهة نظري اذا كان هناك فرصة اخري انصحك بها
من ناحية الرواتب مفيش حاجه اسمها متعاقد بمرتب 1500 جنيه مثلا 
لا سيتم التعين بمرتب اساسي وبعض البدلات كبدل سفر واعاشة واستمارة وشويه حوافز انتاج 
يعني اخر مرة كنا ممكن نوصل الي 1200 جنيه مثلا في 2005
انا بتكلم عن نفسي وفي اكتر من كده 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## النجم الماسى (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى انا بابحث عن المعلومه والخبره انا اعمل بالقطاع الحكومى متعاقد وقمت بعمل دراسات عليا عن الحفر ولكن لا يوجد اى اهتمام ولا تطوير وبحثت كتير عن اى فرصه فى شركه حفر محترمه لم اجد فهناك الشركات الاجنبيه وهى تبحث عن عالم فضاء عنده خبره غريبه وهناك شركات مثل ريجوه تشتغل فى الصحراء ببلاش والحكومه زى مانت عارف تشتغل زى ماتشتغلش تعرف زى ما تعرفش وانا نفسى احس انى مهندس فقولت اغير المجال مع الاحتفاظ بالامان وانا هصلى استخاره وهتوكل على الله . بس السؤال المهم الشركه دى بتمشى حد اى يمكن ان تستغنى عنى فى اى وقت ولا فى قانون بيحكم وتانى حاجه هل هناك تامين صحى وانا اسف تعبتك معايا بس لا خاب من استشار ولا ضل من استحار وجزاك الله كل خير ويا ريت ترد عليا بسرعه.


----------



## حسام يونس (21 يناير 2009)

عموما اخي الكريم 
الشركة في حاجه الي مهندسيين او فنيين لان الاغلبية العظمي الان بالخارج الي درجة انهم وقفوا الاجازات الان 
والشركة عمري ما سمعت انها مشت اي حد الي اذا هو تركها وحتي لو تركتها وحابب ترجع تاني برضه الفرصة موجوده
ثانيا التامين الصحي موجود ان شاء الله 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## walidwahid (31 يناير 2009)

اهلا بالاستاذ اللى كان بيتكلم عن شركة النيل العامة للطرق والكباري اولا اعرفك بنفسي انا المحاسب وليد وحيد اعمل بشركة النيل العامة للطرق والكباري وانا افتخر بعملى بها لانى بجد بحبها لان فعلا مش هنلقى غيرها فى الظروف اللى احنا فيها دي انا وغير وكل الناس والقطاع الخاص مش بيرحم وعلى فكرة مش انت لوحدك معروض عليه سفر فى الخارج احنا كمان المحاسبين بيتعرض علينا فلوس اكتر منكم بتعرض علينا بالمصري من اول 3000 جنيه مصري الى 7000 جنيه مصري وقابلين للزيادة بس طبعا احنا اش ضمنا برة ايه اللى يحصل فالواحد يحافظ على شغله هنا وبعدين طالما فى امان خلاص وطالما فيه عقد خلاص وتثبيت بعد كده خلاص فطبعا هنتا الشركة هيا اللى امان وبعدين شركة النيل العامة للطرق والكباري ياما فتحت بيوت ناس واكلت ناس وربت ناس غير الحرامية طبعا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم المهم الى عايز اعرفهم ان شركة النيل العامة للطرق والكباري شركة معروفة عالميا مش فى الشرق الاوسط بس وكمان اللى لازم تعرفه انها شركة كبيرة جدا ومشروعاتها كتير اوي وكبيرة والمشروعاتاللى خلصت كبيرة جدا غير طبعا المشروعات العملاقة زي كوبري المعلق على القناه والكوبري الملجم على النيل يعنى المعلق برده وفازت الشركة بسبب كوبري السويس المعلق علىالقناة بالايزو طبعا وبسبب الكوبري المعلق علىالنيل فى اسوان بالجائزة الاولى كاحسن شركة مصممة ومنفذة للكبارى فى العالم فى 2003 فطبعا الشركة مش سهلة وكبيرة بس منهم لله اللى فيها اكترهمن مش بيفهم ولا يعرف يعنى ايه الادارة ويعنى ايه التخطيط والتنظيم والتوجيه والرقابة وانا كمحاسب افهم الادارة كويس واعرف الذاي استخدم العقل فى الادارة اكتر من اي حد مش انا لوحدي المحاسبين الاجادين فقط مش اي حد وخلاص  فى نهاية كلامى احب اقولك ان المرتب كالاتى 1-راتب اساسي يتم تحديده وفقا لقانون معمول به 2- بدلات وتكون داخل المرتب الاساسي 3- اعاشة يعنى تغدية والقاهرة الكبري غير المحافظات وغير المدن الجديدة 4- طبعا الحافز بيكون اكبر من المرتب وده بتخده او كلنا بنخده على اساس المستخلص اللى داخل من اعمال العملية او المشروع برده فى النهاية احب اقول ان شركة النيل العامة للطرق والكباري هى اكبر الشركات القابضة الاربعة وكمان هيا والمقاولون العرب منافسين ويعتبر اكبر اثنين فى البلد


----------



## مصطفى العزب (22 يونيو 2009)

الي مهندسي هيئة الطرق والكبارى
انا مهندس كهرباء اتصالات
ياتري هل هناك فرصه للعمل ف الهيئة ولواشتغلت هيكون ف مجال الصيانه ؟
وهل لو جاتلي الفرصه هتكون كويسه 
والمرتب كام ؟
برجاء الافاده 
م/مصطفيeng_darch306ياهووو


----------



## على على زيدان (15 يناير 2010)

انا بقة هضحكوا انا مهندس مدنى حديث التخرج اشتغلت فى شركة سامكو كبارى ودلوقتى مع د\شاكر البحيرى 
رحت اقدم فى شركة الطرق والكبارى ( النيل ) انا وواحد زميلى تخيلوا ايه الى يحصل المهندس يرد علينا وهو مش باصص لينا اصلا مش عايزين مهندسين دلوقتى خالص طب خد السى فى لا مش عايزين 
بجد منة لله يعنى حديث التخرج ده يروح يموت نفسة ولا يعمل ايه مفيش غير السفر والبهدلة المهم مش هدوشكوا 
الخيرة فى ما اختارة الله


----------



## الكينج مجدى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

انا الحمد لله يا جماعه خلاص قربت امضى العقد فى رشكه النيل العامه للطرق الصحراويه
بس الحمد لله 
هروح الاقصر
مش مهم المهم ان الواحد يتعلم وياخد خبره واحنا لسه فى اول حياتنا
وربنا يكرمنا جميعااا
لو حد عنده فكره عن المرتبات بالنسبه للى بيسافر بعيد كده زى الاقصر يعرفنى


----------



## spider2090 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت يا جماعه على وجه السرعه حد يقولى ايه نظام المرتبات فى شركة النيل للطرق الصحراويه لانى على وشك انى امضى معاهم عقد بمشيئة الله فياريت تفيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## احمد رافت عماره (29 أكتوبر 2010)

على على زيدان قال:


> انا بقة هضحكوا انا مهندس مدنى حديث التخرج اشتغلت فى شركة سامكو كبارى ودلوقتى مع د\شاكر البحيرى
> رحت اقدم فى شركة الطرق والكبارى ( النيل ) انا وواحد زميلى تخيلوا ايه الى يحصل المهندس يرد علينا وهو مش باصص لينا اصلا مش عايزين مهندسين دلوقتى خالص طب خد السى فى لا مش عايزين
> بجد منة لله يعنى حديث التخرج ده يروح يموت نفسة ولا يعمل ايه مفيش غير السفر والبهدلة المهم مش هدوشكوا
> الخيرة فى ما اختارة الله


اولا السلام عليكم اخ علي
انا خريج 2010 ورحت قدمت السي في بتاعي لشركه النيل للطرق الصحراويه وهما صراحه ناس ف قمه الاحترام وده طبعا من طريقه التعاملاللي انا شفتها و تاني يوم اتصلوا بيه وقعدت مع مهندس محترم جدا بس للاسف انا لسه معرفتش موقف الجيش لاني دفعه تانيه وكان متفهم جدا


----------



## محمود فؤاد محمد (16 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اعمل لدى شركة النيل العامة للطرق والكبارى والأن فى أجازه بدون مرتب منذ ست سنوات والشركه رفضت تجديد الأجازه حيث أننى أعمل بالسعودية بشركة قويسه والراتب عشر أضعاف فى مصر والناس متمسكين بى لأننى الأن خبره فى مجال التصميم و حساب الكميات والعمل على برامج الوزارة بالسعودية حيث أننى تعلمت معظم البرامج فى السعودية أرجوا المشوره من أعضاء الملتقى وشكرا


----------



## engabosalah (7 مارس 2011)

أنا عندى مقابلة غدا وأريد معرفة معايير الجودة فى الرصف


----------

